# DW Review - EZ Car Care Ultimate APC Concentrate



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to Darren at EZ Car Care for sending the APC on to review, this review comes at a time where I am needing some new APC, so I was looking forward to testing this out.

EZ Car Care are a recently founded company who want to supply us with affordable quality car cleaning equipment and chemicals, for more information please have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

As from my other EZ review you'll note that the last time my car was washed was around the 23rd of Dec 2015, since then it's been through snow, ice, rain, hail etc etc so the wheels were in a pretty sorry state so I thought that the tyres would be the perfect testing ground for this APC.

*The Product: *



As with the other EZ products that I have reviewed, this arrived well packed and with the instructions clearly printed on the back, including the dilution ratios for various usages/situations.

For this test I went with the recommended dilution of 4:1 for tyres, although you can use it at 10:1 for general use.

The product has a really nice smell to it, and try as I might I couldn't place it, however it's quite a sweet smell.

*EZ Car Care say:*

"Ultimate is highly concentrated, professional strength APC is suitable for use on all exterior and interior surfaces. In lower concentrations even stubborn dirt is easily lifted out from vinyl grain, fabrics and upholstery. At higher concentrations it becomes an effective cleaner for grubby wheel arches and textured trim."

*The Method:*

As you'll see from the pic above I started by decanting it into a smaller bottle to test, at a ratio of 4:1.

Here is my test tyre at the start:


I applied the APC using the spare bottle I had, I didn't use that much of the APC on the tyre:


After it was applied a used my tyre brush to work it into the tyre, when finished I gave it a wipe down with the plain dry MF cloth to remove the APC and see the results.

I have to say that I was pretty blown away with the result and using minimum effort:



*Price:*
Ultimate is available from here http://ezcarcare.co.uk/wash.html and costs £14.00 for 1ltr or £29.00 for 5ltrs, this represents good value for money and after you've diluted down it should last an age!

*Would I use this again?:*
Absolutely!

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A fantastic APC, great smelling, easy to use, good value for money and dilutes really well. I suspect that this may well be my "go to" APC, at least for now!

*Anything I would change?:*
Not a thing.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

